# Conformation on Eventing Prospect (OTTB)



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

So, I've been studying horse confo, specifically for eventing. I've been hung up on this girl for a while (https://www.retiredracehorseproject.org/ottb-horses-for-sale/1-horse-listings/2291-gracie-merlot). Can you guys help me pick her apart? She seems fairly proportionate, maybe a little scrawny in the chest (but she also is just off the track). She looks a little high in the stifle, but not too bad and am I correct to say she is short in the croup? Does this make it easier for her to collect? Her shoulder is fairly upright, but I like the way her neck ties in. Her pasterns have nice angles, although she's a bit under in the front. Her hind in seems very straight, though, right?

Overall she seems fairly nice, but is she a good eventing prospect?

Also, is my assessment (however short it is) accurate? Please feel free to correct me where I'm wrong (doing my best to learn, it is just difficult when so many opinions are out there. 

Also also, take a look at her pedigree (FREE 5-Cross) and please let me know what you think of it in regards to eventing influence?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's downhill but has a nice short back, although the way her body slopes down to her shoulder looks a little weird to me. Not a specific conformation flaw I know of, just an observation. I think she may need some more muscling on her shoulder (for proportion to her hip). I don't think she's as much "straight" in the back as she is maybe a little straight legged there, but if so it's minor and she has a nice length of her cannons both front and back. I really like her neck and headset. She looks curious and kind (eye and expression in the headshot). She's got some problems and I can't really comment on how well she'd do as an eventer, but she's cute and I think it might work.)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She is pretty nicely built overall. I'd love to see her "let down" but in shape. I think she'd look like a different horse!

Not sure I agree with several things you said lol, overall aside from the wonky legs seen on ALL OTTBS (I think it's due to being so tucked up, they are ALL legs..don't see any major issues there the LF looks odd but think it's the angle) her hind leg/stifle are my biggest concern. She is very straight and I would be concerned about possible soundness issues.

What level are you looking for? I'm guessing not too high or you would have said.

I would want a very thorough vet check on any OTTB and I would also have the vet take a good look at her hind limb conformation and any possibly future soundness issues in an eventing career.

Aside from that concern she is very nice overall and while not perfect (who is?) I don't see anything major and think she would be a decent candidate. I would want to see more pics too, there's really only one to go off.

A lot of eventing comes down to the horse mentally. Unless you are looking at the higher levels conformation isn't a huge factor (barring major flaws of course).


----------



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the input, guys! Currently I am just keeping my eye open for low-level prospects that have the potential to go higher as I gain more experience in the field. I didn't think about the soundness issues due to the super straight hind legs, however I have heard of that in my research! Just didn't cross my mind until you mentioned it. I completely agree about vetting them out  Thanks guys!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll put in what I see....
As stated, her hind end is not good.
I see a shorter croup and quite an angle..
Very straight, post legged and straighter pastern makes for a jarring ride and tougher on her body.
For a horse "not let down" her hind end does not match in musculature her front end, she looks scrawny to me. 
Being her "motor" is her hind end and butt :icon_frown:......racehorses run heavy on the forehand but good ones still have a motor and "push-off" for those extended strides.
There is also something about those front ankles/leg but can't tell what, but just something not right.
She looks like she may have a low bow on her left front...thickening just above the ankle.
She also does not look short backed to me but average. Again, "let down" she would look different.
Her neck ties in higher than I would like to see, her shoulder is not bad.
I don't particularly like her throat-latch but again, not terrible.
She has a nice head and nicely set eye and look to her ear set too....not to long a profile either.

Overall though she balances decently.
I think though you will be limited in how hard and how far you can go with this horse as a jumper.
Running straight and on flat groomed surfaces is far different than being a eventer over obstacles and uneven terrain.
She retired in January...so 6 weeks at most off the track. 
Prior to that she was worked, raced...now look at her critically again with she just left training and see what you do or don't like...
She is now 6, so probably just really a very late 5...
40 starts in basically 3 years of racing...:think:
This comment makes me take a quick breath..._"She raced *just over* 40 times and proved she must be made of iron because she retired with *pretty clean legs* and very sound" _
*If serious about her, a full PPE is needed.*
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Definitely get a ful PPE before considering her. She does look like she has a nice build & no major faults but definitely get a vet check, no matter how 'sound' the ad makes her sound...you never know, have to see her movement too. Not a bad horse, I'd go check her out & see if you like her.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

savvylr said:


> Thanks for the input, guys! Currently I am just keeping my eye open for low-level prospects that have the potential to go higher as I gain more experience in the field. I didn't think about the soundness issues due to the super straight hind legs, however I have heard of that in my research! Just didn't cross my mind until you mentioned it. I completely agree about vetting them out  Thanks guys!


I wouldn't rule her out completely but the hind end scares me. The horses I've worked with that were noticeably straight like that have all had issues. (stifle)

Just proceed with caution


----------



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the input, guys! I think I'm going to take a pass on her for now and start seriously looking for a prospect that is 2018 RRP eligible this fall. My prospects will definitely be coming through here first though! I really appreciate the responses!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

For eventing, I do not like her front legs. 

She's a bit camped under, tied in behind the knee with upright, longish pasterns with small feet. She has a pretty heavy front end and weak back end with an upright neck, massive shoulder. Her neck is short and upright which I'm not a fan of.

I honestly would pass on this mare for an event prospect. Her front legs and how weighted her front shoulder is would be why I wouldn't. I just don't see her staying sound as an event horse, plus her weak hind end and straight hind legs behind with upright pasterns. I agree with the likelihood of her developing multiple different soundness issues behind.

If you do go shopping for an event horse, I actually trust new vocations a lot more. There horses a lot of the times are actually started. These horses are for adoption, not for sale which is a difference but a lot of the times the horses are actually started.

Thoroughbreds | New Vocations

Getting a horse from the track and developing it is a long, patient process, in all honesty I think it's easier and cheaper to get something at least started over fences.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^I don't know anything about that group but I've always been very impressed by the overall quality, both of the horses and from the appearance of the group. As well as their prices being dirt cheap beyond the norm. Definitely on my list of places to potentially get a horse someday. They really seem to put the horses first.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Agreed, they look like pretty nice horses. American Phaoroah's half-brother is there and he's only $400!


----------



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

New Vocations is definitely on my radar! They are actually one of my top choices for when I'm seriously in the market.


----------

